# TOT - 360 Capital REIT



## System (4 April 2015)

The 360 Capital Total Return Fund (TOT) aims to provide total returns to Stapled Unitholders through a selective and disciplined investment philosophy combined with access to real estate based investment opportunities available to the Fund through the 360 Capital platform, with a hurdle performance rate of 12% total return per annum.

http://www.360capital.com.au


----------



## System (21 February 2020)

On February 21st, 2020, 360 Capital Total Return Fund changed its name to 360 Capital REIT.


----------

